# Keith Merrow? - Vanished?



## lewis (Aug 28, 2017)

so what has happened?. One minute he is all over Seymour Duncan and releasing sick vids all the time, next minute 5months have passed without a single upload?

I feel like Im completely missing something massive that happened. Is he ok?
Him and Ola were my main go-to gear channels.


----------



## StrmRidr (Aug 28, 2017)

If I remember correctly he wanted to take a break from social media to concentrate on his music.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 28, 2017)

He has done this before. He is probably working on something and doesn't need the distractions... or he is relaxing and doesn't need the distractions.


----------



## narad (Aug 28, 2017)

Ran out of companies to endorse! Seriously though, think a guy's allowed to take a 5 month hiatus from posting vids without a "VH1 Where Are They Now" episode dedicated to him -- he's taken lots of 5-6 month breaks from posting vids over the past few years.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Aug 28, 2017)

Alluvial was touring through May, that's a big part of it probably.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 28, 2017)

ArtDecade said:


> He has done this before. He is probably working on something and doesn't need the distractions... or he is relaxing and doesn't need the distractions.



This is it. IIRC he's working for Fishman now. On top of this, he's got other projects; Alluvial, I believe Conquering Dystopia was recently revived, and of course his own solo stuff.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Aug 28, 2017)

There's also the fact that Youtube ad revenue these days is practically nothing. It's not worthwhile him releasing content if he needs to pay bills.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 28, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is it. IIRC he's working for Fishman now. On top of this, he's got other projects; Alluvial, I believe Conquering Dystopia was recently revived, and of course his own solo stuff.


I think George Lynch better ditch his boutique guitar/pickup brands that he has some level of involvement in so he can go endorse a shit ton of other brands like the gear whore he is. He's been with ESP, Duncan, and Randall for way too long. He needs to hop from company to company, because he's at serious risk of losing his gear whore crown to Keith Merrow.


----------



## Nicki (Aug 28, 2017)

He's looking for another endorsement to drop after he drops Schecter. Ba-zing!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 28, 2017)

He said a year or two ago that he doesn't use or even go on youtube much anymore, a lot of guys stopped using it. He just concentrates on Facebook and Instagram. He also doesn't work for Duncan anymore.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 28, 2017)

GuitarBizarre said:


> There's also the fact that Youtube ad revenue these days is practically nothing. It's not worthwhile him releasing content if he needs to pay bills.


yeah my sister told me it's something like 100,000 views= 100$. So unless you consistently get millions of views it's not really worth it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 28, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah my sister told me it's something like 100,000 views= 100$. So unless you consistently get millions of views it's not really worth it.


It is if you're putting out daily videos and you have $100 x 28-31 days.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 28, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It is if you're putting out daily videos and you have $100 x 28-31 days.


there's not a lot of youtubers that have that kind of volume and still draw people in consistently, from what I've seen it's mostly those obnoxious vloggers and prank channels. Keith definitely doesn't have that kind of pull.


----------



## VigilSerus (Aug 28, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It is if you're putting out daily videos and you have $100 x 28-31 days.



That's not even worth it. I don't know if you understand how much work it takes to put into a single video, and doing it on a daily basis has proven to MANY YouTubers to ruin their lives, and we're talking about people who can get millions of views per video. I'm absolutely certain Keith would not want to have anything to do with that mess.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 28, 2017)

Worth noting a lot of youtubers that put out daily videos do that as their livelyhood. Like, they have no other job except making videos. Lets Players, etc etc. A lot of those guys that do daily videos do nothing BUT play games, edit videos, etc etc.

Keith can't do that. He works for Fishman, juggles around multiple bands and a solo project, etc etc. I also believe he's also an audio engineer as well?


----------



## feraledge (Aug 28, 2017)

I dig Merrow because his riffs are killer, the content is well done, and his demos are legit. I think all of that is worth more than the daily/weekly content youtubers who are shilling new products quarterly. And he produces actual music instead of gimmicks. I imagine he could probably water that down into lesser weekly posts, but I'm glad he didn't.


----------



## DredFul (Aug 29, 2017)

I follow Keith on Facebook and Instagram and he recently posted about doing some preproduction for a solo album. Jeff and him might also be working on some new Conquering Dystopia material IIRC. I also remember him posting some time ago that he wanted to dial down the whole gear thing and focus more on making music.


----------



## blacai (Aug 29, 2017)

Unless you post videos each day showing your boobs or something like that, you would not get the amount of views needed to work fulltime creating daily-videos for YouTube.
YouTube is right now oversaturated with guitar stuff demos. The 'famous' creators need to act like monkeys and hope the current hype brand hires them for a couple of months

I find it ok Keith left it. He is on Facebook and it is way more interesting.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 29, 2017)

blacai said:


> Unless you post videos each day showing your boobs or something like that, you would not get the amount of views needed to work fulltime creating daily-videos for YouTube.
> YouTube is right now oversaturated with guitar stuff demos. The 'famous' creators need to act like monkeys and hope the current hype brand hires them for a couple of months
> 
> I find it ok Keith left it. He is on Facebook and it is way more interesting.


And is he getting paid to be on Facebook by posting shitty clickbait articles?


----------



## blacai (Aug 29, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> And is he getting paid to be on Facebook by posting shitty clickbait articles?


I don't think so, but it is his personal page and posts whatever he wants.... where is the problem? 
Maybe posting some stuff twice a week takes less time than editing videos, who knows.


----------



## exo (Aug 29, 2017)

If you're doing that, you're working 365 days a year........for $36.5K a year and no benefits/insurance. If you start taking a couple days off a week, like a "normal" job affords a lot of people, that income is gonna drop to 26k/year. That's 13 bucks an hour and no benefits. 

There's factory jobs out there that'll do better than that to start......


----------



## exo (Aug 29, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It is if you're putting out daily videos and you have $100 x 28-31 days.


If you're doing that, you're working 365 days a year........for $36.5K a year and no benefits/insurance. If you start taking a couple days off a week, like a "normal" job affords a lot of people, that income is gonna drop to 26k/year. That's 13 bucks an hour and no benefits. 

There's factory jobs out there that'll do better than that to start......


----------



## Siggevaio (Aug 29, 2017)

He was on a Schecter clinic tour with Jeff Loomis in July (in Europe), so I'm sure he's keeping busy.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 29, 2017)

He's pretty active on other social media, and he's no longer with Duncan. So unless they're still happy getting him to do videos he probably won't be posting any about them. And a good few of his videos are just duncan ads.


----------



## lewis (Aug 29, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> He's pretty active on other social media, and he's no longer with Duncan. So unless they're still happy getting him to do videos he probably won't be posting any about them. And a good few of his videos are just duncan ads.


do we know what happened with him and Duncan?
He seemed genuinely "home" with them and their products then all of a sudden he left. Wonder if it was just mutual or whether there was a conflict involved


----------



## DredFul (Aug 29, 2017)

lewis said:


> do we know what happened with him and Duncan?
> He seemed genuinely "home" with them and their products then all of a sudden he left. Wonder if it was just mutual or whether there was a conflict involved


He probably just ended his endorsement deal since he preferred Fishman. Conflict or not that's none of our business.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 29, 2017)

Some people wondering where a guy is as fans, others still salty that someone is doing whatever they have to to keep their music dreams/job going. He's got a signature guitar still bringing in revenue too. Looking forward to another Conquering Dystopia album.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 29, 2017)

lewis said:


> do we know what happened with him and Duncan?
> He seemed genuinely "home" with them and their products then all of a sudden he left. Wonder if it was just mutual or whether there was a conflict involved




He tried fishman. People always assume conflict when something ends, or bad ends immediately. But it's probably fine. Lots of people left for Fishman. Tosin was about to release sig Duncans and left. A tonne of EMG artists left after being life long players. Keith is probably on good terms. Tosin probs not considering they probably spent a lot of R&D money on his pups.


----------



## lewis (Aug 29, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> He tried fishman. People always assume conflict when something ends, or bad ends immediately. But it's probably fine. Lots of people left for Fishman. Tosin was about to release sig Duncans and left. A tonne of EMG artists left after being life long players. Keith is probably on good terms. Tosin probs not considering they probably spent a lot of R&D money on his pups.


on that subject then, are fishman actually THAT good. Like has anyone done an extensive A/B comparison yet between say them, the EMG 81, and Duncan Blackouts for example?

Im more than happy with my EMGs but Ive never tried Fishman yet so just wondered.
I jumped on the Lace bandwagon when everyone was bigging them up, and hated them.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 29, 2017)

I've heard they're good however some don't fee; they're worth the price. Tosin did a tone comparison on his youtube however it felt biased. He tried to talk about the extended frequency response yet it always seemed like he chose a pickup that just wasn't going to compare at all for each specific riff.

I like the Lace stuff, mainly the alumitone/x-bar stuff. The dethbucker stuff is horribly compressed.

What Fishman have is the dual sound plus recharge pack. I think thats why a lot of guys switch, Devin who used EMG's his entire career seems to love them for their push pull switching options. He can have EMG tone then Passive and single coil tone.


They're probably very good but I don't see myself going to the hassle of getting them unless it's a build.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 29, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> He tried fishman. People always assume conflict when something ends, or bad ends immediately. But it's probably fine. Lots of people left for Fishman. Tosin was about to release sig Duncans and left. A tonne of EMG artists left after being life long players. Keith is probably on good terms. Tosin probs not considering they probably spent a lot of R&D money on his pups.


Wow, that's kinda fucked. SD is a juggernaut and will be fine I'm sure, but I bet the higher ups at Duncan are less than enthused that he was just like, "Yeah, you know that 2 years we spent perfecting these? Well, I'm leaving so good luck." Duncan will most likely still release them or at the very least, have them as a CS model, like the 78 and such.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 29, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Wow, that's kinda fucked. SD is a juggernaut and will be fine I'm sure, but I bet the higher ups at Duncan are less than enthused that he was just like, "Yeah, you know that 2 years we spent perfecting these? Well, I'm leaving so good luck." Duncan will most likely still release them or at the very least, have them as a CS model, like the 78 and such.



They'd have a hard time selling them "Hey heres the pickups that Tosin made before he went away and made pickups he says are even better" In Tosin's words the difference between his Duncans and Fishman were night and day. I think anyone who knows that Tosin left would just laugh at Duncan trying to release them. They'd have to keep their origins under wraps.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 29, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> They'd have a hard time selling them "Hey heres the pickups that Tosin made before he went away and made pickups he says are even better" In Tosin's words the difference between his Duncans and Fishman were night and day. I think anyone who knows that Tosin left would just laugh at Duncan trying to release them. They'd have to keep their origins under wraps.


What kind of argument is this even? I'm sure when Peavey released the XXX, they went, "Hey here's the amp that we worked on with Lynch before he walked." Honestly, this is a silly argument against a company releasing a pickup model.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 29, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What kind of argument is this even? I'm sure when Peavey released the XXX, they went, "Hey here's the amp that we worked on with Lynch before he walked." Honestly, this is a silly argument against a company releasing a pickup model.



Fine, but i'm just saying if Duncan released those pickups I wouldn't buy them.


It's not a silly argument, its a massive marketing issue that they have to look at.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 29, 2017)

Psssst. Most guitar players know Seymour Duncan and don't have a clue about Tosin. These pickups could be released tomorrow and sold as _Seymour Duncan Screaming Jazz Modern Distortion 59 Pickups _and they'd sell just fine. Tosin's name brings very little to the table in the grand scheme of marketing. He is a niche artist in an already tiny niche.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 29, 2017)

Which is why I said they would need to keep the fact they were his under wraps.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 29, 2017)

That all depends on the contract between the two of them - and I doubt any of us know the language or its terms. SD is one of the finest pickup makers on the planet and I would guess that they did the vast majority of the R&D. Tosin doesn't really bring anything to the table on the technical end - it is all about his personal preferences and "marketing" appeal. If there is some merit to the pickup, they will release it. Simple as that.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 29, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> Fine, but i'm just saying if Duncan released those pickups I wouldn't buy them.
> 
> 
> It's not a silly argument, its a massive marketing issue that they have to look at.


It's a silly argument because no company in the history of ever would release pickups in that manner, hence why I said it was "silly." And now it's not only silly, but also ridiculous.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 29, 2017)

ArtDecade said:


> That all depends on the contract between the two of them - and I doubt any of us know the language or its terms. SD is one of the finest pickup makers on the planet and I would guess that they did the vast majority of the R&D. Tosin doesn't really bring anything to the table on the technical end - it is all about his personal preferences and "marketing" appeal. If there is some merit to the pickup, they will release it. Simple as that.


This. Certainly a lot more level headed and on the mark. I think they'd sell more without mentioning his name, regardless of whether or not he stuck with SD, than had they released them as signature pickups. As you said, niche.


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 29, 2017)

lewis said:


> on that subject then, are fishman actually THAT good. Like has anyone done an extensive A/B comparison yet between say them, the EMG 81, and Duncan Blackouts for example?
> 
> Im more than happy with my EMGs but Ive never tried Fishman yet so just wondered.
> I jumped on the Lace bandwagon when everyone was bigging them up, and hated them.


I think the Fishmans are in the same vein as Evertune, it's something new and innovative that actually works and is good. Fishman takes the EMG sound without the drawbacks of active pickups, they don't have any noise and you can charge them with a USB cable.

Pretty surprising to see Keith leave SD though, it seems like he had a pretty sweet gig there and was the reason for why a lot of guys made the switch from Dimarzio or EMG to SD.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 29, 2017)

Well he did just have that pre madonna freak out over some stupidly priced pedal recently. Personally, I guess I'm in the minority, but I havn't really liked anything hes done musically and don't like his gear shilling.


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 4, 2017)

He was chillen with billy o at plini last night he's alive.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 4, 2017)

Keith endorsed Protone Pedals. He's dead to me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 4, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> Keith endorsed Protone Pedals. He's dead to me.


----------



## bulb (Sep 5, 2017)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Well he did just have that pre madonna freak out over some stupidly priced pedal recently. Personally, I guess I'm in the minority, but I havn't really liked anything hes done musically and don't like his gear shilling.



Do you like anything?


----------



## lewis (Sep 5, 2017)

bulb said:


> Do you like anything?


----------



## exo (Sep 5, 2017)

bulb said:


> Do you like anything?



Well, the username IS 7 Strsings of Hate....


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 5, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> They'd have a hard time selling them "Hey heres the pickups that Tosin made before he went away and made pickups he says are even better" In Tosin's words the difference between his Duncans and Fishman were night and day. I think anyone who knows that Tosin left would just laugh at Duncan trying to release them. They'd have to keep their origins under wraps.



Yeah, I don't care fuck all if Tosin is still endorsing them or not. Most of the pickups I have that I like are not endorsed by the original endorsees anymore anyway. There is a LOT of bandwagonning in the pickup market. Everyone is tripping over themselves to swap out their pups for Fluences now. But in a year it will be something different. I remember this happening for Aftermaths, Blackhawks, Juggernauts, Sentient/Nazgul, Laces, now Fluences. Fact is, endorsements give some legitimacy to a new pickup for the particular crowd that follows the artist. Not a whole lot more. Knowing the back story on whatever pickup this was would make me want to buy it, but Tosin leaving wouldn't make me not want to buy it.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Sep 5, 2017)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Well he did just have that pre madonna freak out over some stupidly priced pedal recently. Personally, I guess I'm in the minority, but I havn't really liked anything hes done musically and don't like his gear shilling.


The term you're looking for is "Prima donna", not "Pre-Madonna". It's an opera term for the lead female.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 5, 2017)

Wait, are we allowed to swear on here again? I noticed I didn't get censored.


----------



## MFB (Sep 5, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Wait, are we allowed to swear on here again? I noticed I didn't get censored.



Shhhh, don't ruin it for everyone


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 5, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah my sister told me it's something like 100,000 views= 100$. So unless you consistently get millions of views it's not really worth it.



Ad revenue on YouTube is a mess now. From what I've read a lot of companies pulled their advertisements or complained about poor return which made YouTube revise how they assign ads to videos. As a result most music channels lost a huge chunk of their revenue when it was revealed that most advertisements proved to be pointless on those kind of videos. Why advertise cosmetics and games on a guitar video? I got an email recently about how most of my videos would now have limited or no ads at all(I have them all turned off anyway).

Thats not even taking into account the amount of work needed to make a 3-4 minute video to the standard Keith does. You could spend 10 minutes making and editing a Witcher 3 walkthrough for a quest and get more money. Although thats not taking into account paid promotion/reviews etc


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 5, 2017)

Keith Merrow is/was a Seymour Duncan employee. Firstly as Artist Relations Manager, then went on to Media Production Manager. 

Assuming if he no longer is with Seymour Duncan (I can't confirm either way) it would simply be due to conflict of interest with a job he presumably has moved onto. 

Best wait and see and let Keith speak for himself, when he wants to.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 5, 2017)

Even his Facebook says he's a _*former *_employee at Duncan.


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 5, 2017)

Well, there we go then. Let's wait and see who he's working for now.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Sep 5, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> Keith endorsed Protone Pedals. He's dead to me.



Can someone explain this to me? 

Also in regards to fishman pickups, I have yet to hear or play one I've liked. I really do not get the hype. 

SD Disto and Jazz set ftw.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 5, 2017)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Can someone explain this to me?



For a long time Protone pedals were the next big thing.

Theeen the reports of shitty QC started appearing, which came to a climax when Misha left Protone.

To be fair to Keith, the QC thing wasn't much of a big issue when he had his sig pedal I believe.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 5, 2017)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Can someone explain this to me?
> 
> Also in regards to fishman pickups, I have yet to hear or play one I've liked. I really do not get the hype.
> 
> SD Disto and Jazz set ftw.


Jazz or 59, but either way. I like the JB, but would be interested to hear a Distortion with an Alnico 2 or 5 magnet with the same magnet thickness. In the bridge, JB, Custom series, and Dist with 59, and Jazz in the neck are great pickups.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For a long time Protone pedals were the next big thing.
> 
> Theeen the reports of shitty QC started appearing, which came to a climax when Misha left Protone.
> 
> To be fair to Keith, the QC thing wasn't much of a big issue when he had his sig pedal I believe.


Pretty much this. JHS also had similar claims, but from what I understand, the JHS stuff has improved for the most part. I think JHS' issue was the soldering. The Morning Glory and BD-2 seem pretty solid, so based on those, I've had a good experience with JHS.

Oh, and I almost forgot: I think the JHS modded BD-2 sounds great. I've liked it with everything I've thrown it at, and is a great alternative for something that's not just another tube screamer based pedal. It also sounds good as an OD [the modded BD-2 I have also does fuzz], but I mostly use it to boost.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 5, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Jazz or 59, but either way. I like the JB, but would be interested to hear a Distortion with an Alnico 2 or 5 magnet with the same magnet thickness. In the bridge, JB, Custom series, and Dist with 59, and Jazz in the neck are great pickups.


It'd be pretty easy to swap in an alnico v or 2. magnets are pretty cheap from mojotone.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 5, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For a long time Protone pedals were the next big thing.
> 
> Theeen the reports of shitty QC started appearing, which came to a climax when Misha left Protone.
> 
> To be fair to Keith, the QC thing wasn't much of a big issue when he had his sig pedal I believe.



All true, I just never miss an easy chance to crap on Protone lol.

Can I get a +1 for the subliminal dead horse reference?


----------



## marcwormjim (Sep 6, 2017)

A signature ProTone pedal is just how a YouTube guitarist lets their fans know that they regret quitting their day job.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 6, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> It'd be pretty easy to swap in an alnico v or 2. magnets are pretty cheap from mojotone.


You're correct, it would be pretty easy. But I don't have either pickup as I use EMG actives.



USMarine75 said:


> Can I get a +1 for the subliminal dead horse reference?


Plus 1'd.



marcwormjim said:


> A signature ProTone pedal is just how a YouTube guitarist lets their fans know that they regret quitting their day job.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 6, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> A signature ProTone pedal is just how a YouTube guitarist lets their fans know that they regret quitting their day job.


I woukd agree with you, but Dave Ellefson just got a sig bass chorus from them.


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 6, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I woukd agree with you, but Dave Ellefson just got a sig bass chorus from them.



Yeah... but we all know that working with Mustaine is far from solid job security. Maybe Dave is worried that Mega-Dave is going to fire everyone. Again.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 6, 2017)

ArtDecade said:


> Yeah... but we all know that working with Mustaine is far from solid job security. Maybe Dave is worried that Mega-Dave is going to fire everyone. Again.


Eh, that's a bit out of line. Dave Mustaine has always treated Ellefson well. The only time he hasn't, and the only time Ellefson was out of the band, was because of an agreement that never came to fruition and Ellefson basically having a meltdown with Mustaine resulting in a lawsuit. And sure, other members have come and gone quite quickly, but quite a few of those, Dave had a good reason. Poland, Chuck, Samuelson, and Menza especially. As for Broderick, and Drover, I'm glad they're gone; they were utterly boring.


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 6, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh, that's a bit out of line.



We can't make jokes about Mustaine being hard to work with anymore? Heck, even Dave wouldn't object to that!


----------



## chipchappy (Sep 6, 2017)

Came thinking there was news of a new project called 'Vanished' by Keith
Left a little disappointed


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 6, 2017)

ArtDecade said:


> We can't make jokes about Mustaine being hard to work with anymore? Heck, even Dave wouldn't object to that!


I only brought it up because while he was a pain to work with I'm sure for everyone else in the band, for the most part, Ellefson had a much easier time with Mustaine. Hell, perhaps even easier than Mustaine had with himself. ["Hello me, meet the real me."]


----------



## ElRay (Sep 6, 2017)

GuitarBizarre said:


> The term you're looking for is "Prima donna", not "Pre-Madonna". It's an opera term for the lead female.



Yeah, I was trying to figure-out what 80's related blow-up he had. Then started thinking about any Guy Ritchie melt-downs in the 90's.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 24, 2017)

Keith still posts on his Instagram account, he's working with Schecter USA on a custom shop model KM7 Predator (?). It has the predator digits for inlays, not sure if I'd dig that. Keith says it's a completely new design. Here:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 24, 2017)

Hoping we get to see it at NAMM.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 24, 2017)

Someone watched Predator too much as a kid. 

Kinda cool though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 24, 2017)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Keith still posts on his Instagram account, he's working with Schecter USA on a custom shop model KM7 Predator (?). It has the predator digits for inlays, not sure if I'd dig that. Keith says it's a completely new design. Here:


if it comes standard with predator inlays I'm buying it.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 24, 2017)

Here's a better picture probably done on one of his guitars.





Oh, and he's trying more Fishman pickups, he likes a Classic neck and a Willie Adler Bridge, hmmm. Here:


----------



## cip 123 (Sep 24, 2017)

If you're on insta his story the other day was of prototype Fishmans


----------



## MattThePenguin (Sep 24, 2017)

Kinda hope it ends up being a stealth/warrior/xiphos shape but I super doubt it haha


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 29, 2017)

New video from Keith with the new Schecter USA signature model


----------



## BangandBreach (Oct 30, 2017)

Metropolis said:


> New video from Keith with the new Schecter USA signature model



I just became a Keith Merrow fan.


----------



## lewis (Oct 30, 2017)

the video is awesome.
Not quite as shreddy as I normally prefer from him but what awesome tones.

also, am I right in thinking his predator inlays are LED's?
If so, why the hell are they not on in the video!!!! haha


----------



## Quiet Coil (Oct 30, 2017)

I can confirm that Keith is still at it. Chatted briefly with him at Guitar Center today and got to thank him for “helping to legitimize the community”. Sounds like he’s as busy as ever, excited to see what he comes up with next (be it gear, music, what have you)!


----------



## marcwormjim (Oct 31, 2017)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Chatted briefly with him at Guitar Center today and got to thank him for “helping to legitimize the community”.



Are you certain this wasn’t a Portlandia skit?


----------



## Quiet Coil (Oct 31, 2017)

Hey man, I’m an Oregonian - not a Porthole. F that noise.


----------



## electriceye (Oct 31, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh, that's a bit out of line. Dave Mustaine has always treated Ellefson well. The only time he hasn't, and the only time Ellefson was out of the band, was because of an agreement that never came to fruition and Ellefson basically having a meltdown with Mustaine resulting in a lawsuit. And sure, other members have come and gone quite quickly, but quite a few of those, Dave had a good reason. Poland, Chuck, Samuelson, and Menza especially. As for Broderick, and Drover, I'm glad they're gone; they were utterly boring.



Endgame was one of the band's greatest albums. Can't believe anyone can say negative things about those guys.


----------



## electriceye (Oct 31, 2017)

Metropolis said:


> New video from Keith with the new Schecter USA signature model




WOWWWWWWWW........


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 31, 2017)

electriceye said:


> Endgame was one of the band's greatest albums. Can't believe anyone can say negative things about those guys.


They were great albums despite how boring Chris and Shawn are.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 31, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They were great albums despite how boring Chris and Shawn are.


Come one, chris played like 2 decent notes.

Damn I love Kiko tho


----------



## BangandBreach (Nov 13, 2017)

The bridge on his new schecter looks like the Hipshot HM bridge.


----------



## lewis (Nov 13, 2017)

BangandBreach said:


> The bridge on his new schecter looks like the Hipshot HM bridge.


it is the Hipshot Ibanez Gibraltar bridge.


----------



## exo (Nov 13, 2017)

Metropolis said:


> New video from Keith with the new Schecter USA signature model




I'll be dead honest, i "liked" this just because Keith is obviously growing his hair out, and "metal" can ALWAYS use more "windmill worthy" hair.


To be totally serious, tho.....Keith is way better than most will give him credit for. He knows his "stuff" from a guitar design standpoint. If I could get a neck from a 7 string KM series neck married to an explorer or perhaps an LP body with the general aesthetics of the original '98 Joe Perry LP, I would legitimately sell of most of my guitar stable to afford it.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 13, 2017)

exo said:


> I'll be dead honest, i "liked" this just because Keith is obviously growing his hair out, and "metal" can ALWAYS use more "windmill worthy" hair.
> 
> 
> To be totally serious, tho.....Keith is way better than most will give him credit for. He knows his "stuff" from a guitar design standpoint. If I could get a neck from a 7 string KM series neck married to an explorer or perhaps an LP body with the general aesthetics of the original '98 Joe Perry LP, I would legitimately sell of most of my guitar stable to afford it.....


*cough* go to a custom shop *cough*


----------



## BangandBreach (Nov 13, 2017)

lewis said:


> it is the Hipshot Ibanez Gibraltar bridge.


Thanks for the confirmation, It just seemed odd to me for another company to use it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 13, 2017)

BangandBreach said:


> Thanks for the confirmation, It just seemed odd to me for another company to use it.



According to Keith, he thinks it's a better design overall than the standard Hipshot.



> A couple reasons- Firstly, its more comfortable than a standard Hipshot. Its lower profile and slightly recessed. The saddles don't dig into your hand as much. Secondly, I like how the intonation screws are offset in the saddle, rather than poking out where the string goes. On the standard one, you always have to cut the screws on saddles that need to be moved far back, and the screws often fall out if too far forward. This design solves both those issues. We've also co-developed a string ferrule "block" that sandwiches the guitar from the back and screws into the bridge. Much better design than individual ferrules and should assist sustain and resonance.


----------



## sezna (Nov 16, 2017)

sorry for the subject change but is the lineup for conquering dystopia still the same?


----------



## BangandBreach (Nov 16, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to Keith, he thinks it's a better design overall than the standard Hipshot.


Super cool, thanks for that info dude


----------



## Flick (May 3, 2021)

I was almost up to speed on all of the videos Keith posted on YouTube and now his account is gone?! IG, Facebook, YouTube... all gone!


----------



## ArtDecade (May 3, 2021)

Flick said:


> I was almost up to speed on all of the videos Keith posted on YouTube and now his account is gone?! IG, Facebook, YouTube... all gone!



He's done this before. Not a great business model, but what do I know?


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (May 3, 2021)

I hate using social media. I for one am very glad to see a popular musician rejecting social media, maybe others will do the same, and we can come up with something better.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 3, 2021)

When I was your age we used to play guitars in front of people and not on camera in our bedroom.

[edit: Nevermind, I thought this was TGP]


----------



## Musiscience (May 3, 2021)

Flick said:


> I was almost up to speed on all of the videos Keith posted on YouTube and now his account is gone?! IG, Facebook, YouTube... all gone!


I really hope he is OK though and just taking a break.


----------



## ArtDecade (May 3, 2021)

Last time he did this, he was working on something and wanted to limit the distractions.


----------



## DeathbyDesign (May 3, 2021)

Maybe he is working on the new Nightmarer EP/album with Simon? Hopefully that is the case.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 3, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Last time he did this, he was working on something and wanted to limit the distractions.





DeathbyDesign said:


> Maybe he is working on the new Nightmarer EP/album with Simon? Hopefully that is the case.


Yep that's what happened last time.


----------



## ElRay (May 3, 2021)

ed


----------



## MetalDaze (May 3, 2021)

Maybe the ghost of BRJ got to him


----------



## makecamera (May 3, 2021)

He recently dropped an EP called "The Nasum EP". So maybe it's related to that?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 3, 2021)

Kind of a weird ploy, I guess this should probably be a cool reminder that if you like a youtube channel's content, back it up so you can always revisit it. I've had countless channels and videos go up out of the blue sometimes, and it sucks not even knowing if it did or not when you can't find a vid you remember liking.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 3, 2021)

I coulda also swore that Keith said his youtube views were getting worse and worse over time. Doesn't help he doesn't upload very frequently and that'll hurt you unless you're a really, really big name in general.


----------



## movingpictures (May 3, 2021)

Maybe a follow up to Reading the Bones in the works?


----------



## MetalheadMC (May 3, 2021)

movingpictures said:


> Maybe a follow up to Reading the Bones in the works?



Reading the Bones was a fun series. I was looking forward to more of those episodes. Him and Leon are hilarious.


----------



## Vegetta (May 6, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Last time he did this, he was working on something and wanted to limit the distractions.



lol then just turn off the account on your phone, dont nuke your online content.


----------

